# Amp technician Hamilton



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey guys, IIRC there is a forum member here who has an amp repair shop in Hamilton? If so, can someone remind me of who it is? If not, does anyone have any recommendations for an amp repair shop in Hamilton. I don't feel comfortable dropping off an expensive amp at some strangers basement. 

There is nothing wrong with the amp, I just want to put a Bias mod on my vibroverb when it shows up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

If you're thinking of Wild Bill, he's the one.
He hasn't been hanging around here for
quite awhile though. Unfortunately, I don't
know how to get hold of him either.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I've contacted Chris Church, Steve Moratto and Wild Bill (facebook). Let the competition begin. LOL


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Dan Santoni of DTS Audio is also in Hamilton and a forum member.
(http://www.dtsaudioelectronics.com/contact.html)


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

If you don't mind a bit of a drive check out rich at amplifiers plus in Kitchener. Phenomenal tech and I trust him with all my amps. its worth the drive.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

All these Hamilton techs listed seem to be very reputable, but, let us know who you decide on and what you think of his work.


----------

